# wpa_supplicant net.eth1 inactive

## elmar283

After an emerge -e system && emerge -e world my network connection is suddantly inactive. I have not changed password of the modem nor changed a configuration. There is a connection, but i'm not able to ping to my modem. The strange thing is that my modem tells me that my Gentoo box is connected.

Here are my configurations:

```
sudo ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:9f:47:8b:46  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7064 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4076 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:922618 (900.9 KiB)  TX bytes:564971 (551.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:6 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:35:45:e7:57  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:863 errors:7 dropped:188 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:172804 (168.7 KiB)  TX bytes:583 (583.0 B)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe000 Memory:d0208000-d0208fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:493 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:493 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:39687 (38.7 KiB)  TX bytes:39687 (38.7 KiB)

```

```

sudo iwconfig

Wachtwoord: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"routes"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: BC:05:43:99:8A:FA   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:58BA-6066-E263-C65D-ADD8-3DDC-9211-CBCE-EF3B-6E1C-1203-B8B4-B361-1800-7FE6-BF19   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:5  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:21   Missed beacon:0

```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ ping dds.nl

ping: unknown host dds.nl

```

```

lmarotter@masterserver ~ $ ping 194.168.178.1

connect: Network is unreachable

```

```

PING masterserver.eotter1979.xs4all.nl (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from masterserver.eotter1979.xs4all.nl (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms

64 bytes from masterserver.eotter1979.xs4all.nl (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.022 ms

64 bytes from masterserver.eotter1979.xs4all.nl (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.021 ms

--- masterserver.eotter1979.xs4all.nl ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.021/0.027/0.039/0.009 ms

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ 

```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ ping -c 3 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.040 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.025 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.022 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.022/0.029/0.040/0.007 ms

```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="eotter1979.xs4all.nl"

config_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

#routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.1"

associate_timeout_eth0=60

gateways_eth1="192.168.178.1"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

associate_timeout_eth1=60

config_routes="192.168.178.28/24 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.178.255"

dns_servers_routes="192.168.178.1"

routes_routes="default via 192.168.0.1"

#fallback_eth1="dhcp"

#iwconfig_eth1="mode managed"

```

```
elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ sudo cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

country=nl_NL

#network={

#        ssid="routes"

#        psk="<password>

#        priority=5

#}

network={

  ssid="routes"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP

  psk="6043901322985274"

  priority=5

}

```

When I turn on the fallback in /etc/conf.d/net everything works just fine. I would like to know why I could have a static address for months an now suddantly it isn't possible anymore?

----------

